# This is not soap - syndet bar



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 23, 2019)

I came across this advert on Facebook and had to check it out for this product. Seems like the ultimate syndet bar they got going here for $26. 

A proprietary and moisturizing blend of sodium cocoyl isethionate (derived from coconut oil), stearic acid (from cocoa butter and shea butter), coconut acid, water/aqua/eau, coco glucoside, argania spinosa (argan) kernel oil, panthenol (pro-vitamin b5), camellia sinensis (green tea) leaf extract, green tea essential oil, citrus aurantium (neroli) essential oil, lavandula angustifolia (lavender) essential oil, sucrose cocoate, aloe vera, glycerin, sodium PCA, parfum (fragrance blend with natural and essential oils)

https://100senses.com/products/the-...urce=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=tof


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 23, 2019)

It sounds nice but the price is ridiculous. Idk, maybe the milling process is tedious or something.


----------



## Cellador (Dec 23, 2019)

Yup, I have seen that product all over Instagram. It's just an over-priced multi-purpose syndet bar. They are just trying to market it as something new.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 24, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> It sounds nice but the price is ridiculous. Idk, maybe the milling process is tedious or something.


I’ve watched milling in a major soap factory and it doesn’t seem so hard to me. I agree with @Cellador that they are trying to disparage soap for their superior bar which they don’t say at all is a synthetic detergent. And playing in people’s fears about sodium hydroxide because many times they mention this is not a saponified product.

 Ow how do I get people to pay $26 a bar!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm really tempted to try one. I really like syndet shampoo bars but don't like how they get soft.
If this one does truly stay hard, it would be worth it for me as I'd only be using it on my hair and it would last forever.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 24, 2019)

If it lasts forever, I’d pay that much but I need a reliable recommendation. If you get one, @Obsidian, let me know!


----------



## atiz (Dec 31, 2019)

I saw it too and ended up ordering one because am very curious whether it's any different from the one I make. Haven't gotten it yet, so can't report.
(But it's kind of funny how Fb targets soap-makers....)


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 31, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> I'm really tempted to try one. I really like syndet shampoo bars but don't like how they get soft.



Heck, I'll send you one of mine!  I've had the same one in my shower for months!    (no, I won't send you that one...lol)


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 1, 2020)

atiz said:


> I saw it too and ended up ordering one because am very curious whether it's any different from the one I make. Haven't gotten it yet, so can't report.
> (But it's kind of funny how Fb targets soap-makers....)


Report back!


----------



## atiz (Jan 2, 2020)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> Report back!


I will! Got it today, will try it tomorrow morning. Have to say, they definitely have a specific audience in mind, and are quite good at targeting it. Minimalist packaging, no plastic whatsoever, the "minimalistically luxurious and you pay 3x for it" kind, and they tell you many times on the packaging that by this bar you are simplifying your life while making it better. [ Yeah, I can relate to that. I'm also in quest for the "all-in-one bar". ] 

As far as I can tell it looks and feels like a milled syndet bar; hard as a rock and smells quite good. Will report back how it works.


----------



## 0115d8cf (Jan 2, 2020)

$26! Whoa. And here I am feeling guilty over spending $9 on one of the syndet Lush shampoo pucks.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 2, 2020)

0115d8cf said:


> $26! Whoa. And here I am feeling guilty over spending $9 on one of the syndet Lush shampoo pucks.


I've never bought anything Lush but I've been known to pay over double digits for soap.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 3, 2020)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> I've never bought anything Lush but I've been known to pay over double digits for soap.



Was it worth it?


----------



## atiz (Jan 3, 2020)

All right. So, after the first use: I have to say, it is a nice bar. A lot of lather -- fluffy and bubbly, but also creamy, if that makes sense. Kind of like shampoo from when I was growing up and always used too much of it just for the lather . 
I used it both as a body bar and as shampoo, and thought it felt quite nice. When I rinsed my hair, I got a bit of a squeeky feel, but it doesn't feel dry now. I did not use a conditioner, and I could comb through my wet hair, which is usually not the case when I use my own syndet shampoo bar (or a standard shampoo) without conditioner.
It did leave my skin feeling a bit dry; not super dry, but I would say drier than my regular soap does.

Overall judgment: it really is quite nice. Not sure it's worth $26, but if I could figure out how to make it, I definitely would. It is a large bar -- much larger than my regular soap, to the point that it feels kind of like a brick and I was thinking of cutting it in half. So hopefully it will last a long time.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks for the review. I like that you didn't need conditioner. I can't use it much anymore and a shampoo that does matt hair is great.
I'll have to eventually give it a try as I would really like to switch to syndet bar shampoo.

What scent did you get? I'm curious about the green tea but am afraid it'll smell like hay.


----------



## atiz (Jan 3, 2020)

Obsidian said:


> Thanks for the review. I like that you didn't need conditioner. I can't use it much anymore and a shampoo that does matt hair is great.
> I'll have to eventually give it a try as I would really like to switch to syndet bar shampoo.
> 
> What scent did you get? I'm curious about the green tea but am afraid it'll smell like hay.


I got the green tea. It is quite pleasant; probably does have some hay-ish undertones, but I would not have thought of it if you had not mentioned (I literally went back to the bathroom right now to smell it again). I would not call it a "fresh" scent (too much sweetness going on for me for it to be fresh), but it is quite neutral overall, and not over-powering. 
I was debating between this and the lavender-sage (I know many here don't like lavender but I do); I'll probably try that one next. (But hopefully not for a long time, since this bar is supposed to last forever  )


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 3, 2020)

Doesn't sound like too bad a scent. I'll probably go with the citrus, I almost always like it.
I'm not a huge fan of lavender either, unless its the fresh cut flowers.

Since this is such a big bar and milled, the price does actually seem ok. Most syndet bars on etsy are well over $12.


----------



## Laurinda (Jan 3, 2020)

Any idea what the PH would be?



Laurinda said:


> Any idea what the PH would be?


Sorry- just read it. 5.5


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you, @atiz! I greatly appreciate your review! I wish there were trial bars of it! 



Arimara said:


> Was it worth it?



I like to support other soap makers, especially when I’m traveling. I buy soap as my souvenirs. This summer I bought a bar in Massachusetts which was amazing! It was so amazing ($10) that my 8 year old loved it so much to make his own bubble bath with it. That bar did not last long 

there were some bars I’ve paid for and they were okay. I’m definitely leery of a $26 bar lol so I wanted some opinions.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 4, 2020)

@SideDoorSoaps at least your son put the soap to use. My daughter gave her soap bars baths when she took her showers. Sometimes, she still does it and she's 11.


----------



## cowgirlenterprise (Jan 31, 2020)

Does anyone know how to make this 100 SENSES Body Bar that you are talking about? I just reluctantly spent $26+ shipping to have this bar and I love it! It has replaced a very expensive face wash, shampoo, and body wash. I would like to know where I could get this exact same product elsewhere or how to make it but I am not knowledgeable about the ingredients listed. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## atiz (Feb 1, 2020)

cowgirlenterprise said:


> Does anyone know how to make this 100 SENSES Body Bar that you are talking about? I just reluctantly spent $26+ shipping to have this bar and I love it! It has replaced a very expensive face wash, shampoo, and body wash. I would like to know where I could get this exact same product elsewhere or how to make it but I am not knowledgeable about the ingredients listed. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


I know some of the ingredients but not all, and of course don't know the recipe. 
Looks like the surfactant blend is SCI and coco glucoside; it has some oils, stearic acid, coconut acid (which I don't know), panthenol, aloe, glycerin, and sucrose cocoate (which I also don't know but it almost sounds like soap). 
So, at the end of the day, it is very much like a fancy syndet shampoo bar. I would experiment either based on a syndet shampoo bar recipe that works for you, or with the surfactants that were used here.
Unfortunately, I don't think a home-made bar is ever going to be as hard as this one, since it would require milling.

As for an update on the bar if anyone ends up finding this: I have been using it for a month now and still quite like it. I use it on my hair as well and although I can comb through it afterwards, I found that a bit of leave-in conditioner really helps; otherwise it ends up very static (but I have really fine hair so that's often a problem). It's a long lasting bar; after a month's use I still have about ⅔ of it.


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 2, 2020)

atiz said:


> Overall judgment: it really is quite nice. Not sure it's worth $26, but if I could figure out how to make it, I definitely would. It is a large bar -- much larger than my regular soap, to the point that it feels kind of like a brick and I was thinking of cutting it in half. So hopefully it will last a long time.



If it does a nice job on your hair without conditioner and lasts a few months...it would definitely be worth it.


----------



## cowgirlenterprise (Feb 22, 2020)

atiz said:


> I know some of the ingredients but not all, and of course don't know the recipe.
> Looks like the surfactant blend is SCI and coco glucoside; it has some oils, stearic acid, coconut acid (which I don't know), panthenol, aloe, glycerin, and sucrose cocoate (which I also don't know but it almost sounds like soap).
> So, at the end of the day, it is very much like a fancy syndet shampoo bar. I would experiment either based on a syndet shampoo bar recipe that works for you, or with the surfactants that were used here.
> Unfortunately, I don't think a home-made bar is ever going to be as hard as this one, since it would require milling.
> ...



Thank you for your information. I couldn’t get logged in for some reason on my phone so I apologize for the delayed response. I am new to sydnet bar ingredients so I need all the help I can get. I would like to try making some sydnet bars someday once I learn more. 

It really is a wonderful bar. I have used it heavily everyday for a month and I still have about a half a bar left. I am pleased with my purchase.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 25, 2020)

cowgirlenterprise said:


> Thank you for your information. I couldn’t get logged in for some reason on my phone so I apologize for the delayed response. I am new to sydnet bar ingredients so I need all the help I can get. I would like to try making some sydnet bars someday once I learn more.
> 
> It really is a wonderful bar. I have used it heavily everyday for a month and I still have about a half a bar left. I am pleased with my purchase.


Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Hammer (Sep 25, 2020)

What is the Sucrose Cocoate ingredient ?


----------



## earlene (Sep 26, 2020)

Hammer said:


> What is the Sucrose Cocoate ingredient ?



*Sucrose Cocoate*



> This is a very mild surfactant, which is prepared from coconut oil fatty acids and sugar from sugar beets. It is used in shampoos, intimate cleansing lotions and shower gels. In shampoos, it reduces the electrostatic charging of hair. In skin cleansing products it is very gentle. It can also reduce the irritating properties of other surfactants.











						Sucrose Cocoate - Ecco Verde Online Shop
					

Learn more about the uses and origins of this cosmetic ingredient. Discover the natural effects based on sucrose cocoate at ecco-verde.com !




					www.ecco-verde.com
				




Incidentally, if you need help formulating a dupe of a commercial product, Susan Barclay-Nichols of Point-of-Interest (swiftcraftymonkey.com) is an excellent resource.  She mentions working with this product in 2018 in this post and possibly others. (FYI - That link will only open for logged-in subscribers.) She actually did mention this syndet bar in one of her posts in June 2019.

Susan often helps subscription-holders to figure out how to duplicate commercial products. It depends on their subscription level, though, so if anyone wants some help figuring out how to duplicate a particular product, I highly recommend looking here.


----------



## Hammer (Sep 26, 2020)

earlene said:


> *Sucrose Cocoate*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so very much.  I just bought the 100 Senses bar and would like to duplicate it I know with the quad milling it will be impossible for exact but French milling will be an option.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 26, 2020)

French milling or milling or triple milling is the process of passing dry flaked soap through chilled steel or stone rollers to alter the crystalline structure and compact the soap. Soap can be passed through rollers anywhere from one to several times. Too many passes through the milling rollers causes the soap to degrade, so a max of three passes is typical (aka triple milled soap).

I think a lot of handcraft soap makers use the word "milling" when they really mean rebatching. Not sure if that's what you have in mind? Anyways, milling and rebatching are totally different processes.


----------



## atiz (Sep 26, 2020)

Hammer said:


> Thank you so very much.  I just bought the 100 Senses bar and would like to duplicate it I know with the quad milling it will be impossible for exact but French milling will be an option.


I'm curious to hear how your experiment goes! 
Once I looked into milling, and for some reason concluded that it's not really doable / worth it; but I don't remember the details.  

I have to admit, I still really like these bars and have been using them since January. A single bar lasts me for 3 months. Of course I like real soap too (I make them, after all!), and use them for hand washing, but the main advantage for this one for me is that I keep only 1 bar in the shower, and it's good for everything -- soap, shampoo, even for shaving. So it's a win for me, less clutter.

Scent review, in case it's useful for someone: I really love the wild lavender (but know that not everyone is a fan), and much liked the green tea (it was just a tiny bit sweet, but earthy and overall very pleasant). I was somehow not a huge fan of the orange neroli, it faded quickly and had some sort of chemical side to it, but it may just be my nose.


----------



## Hammer (Sep 27, 2020)

I like how it performs with my hair no conditioner needed and I’ve always used conditioner.  But I still feel cleaner with a lye soap bar.


----------



## Hammer (Oct 24, 2020)

I’ve purchased all of the listed ingredients on the 100 Senses label for this bar.  I’ve also joined Swift Monkey $3 but I can’t find the actual formula anywhere.   Anyone have any clues?? Thank you.


----------



## earlene (Oct 29, 2020)

You have to ask Susan for help by suggesting it as one of her duplication trials.  She takes requests, then chooses one per month.

Read this post:  How to duplicate a product! – Point of Interest

To submit an request for duplicating a product go here:  $3 subscribers and up: September 2020 duplication request post – Point of Interest

Have you searched the already duplicated products history?  

When I search 100 Senses this post comes up: Q&A: What the heck is coconut acid? #alltheingredients – Point of Interest

Just for interest, here is one shampoo bar she did duplicate:  Making shampoo bars with sodium coco sulfate: Duplication of the Lush Jumping Juniper shampoo bar – Point of Interest

And here is another one:  Subscriber exclusive: Potential duplication of Lush’s Godiva shampoo bar (part one) – Point of Interest





						Subscriber exclusives: Potential duplication of Lush’s Godiva shampoo bar (part two) – Point of Interest
					






					www.swiftcraftymonkey.blog
				




Reading those carefully will help you understand the process of duplication.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 29, 2020)

Wow that soap sounds interesting'! Hmm.


----------



## Megan (Oct 29, 2020)

Hammer said:


> I’ve purchased all of the listed ingredients on the 100 Senses label for this bar.  I’ve also joined Swift Monkey $3 but I can’t find the actual formula anywhere.   Anyone have any clues?? Thank you.


I'm not a current supporter of Susan, because I've had little motivation to actually formulate at night lately...but I have been in the past. 
Search her site for her explanation on how she formulates. It is a really good starting point for learning how ingredients are added and in typical concentrations. She also has an e-book that is specifically on shampoo bars that I haven't personally bought, but if I were currently formulating a SCI based bar, would want to check out. I think it's pretty affordable from what I remember. 

Additionally, there is a pretty good Facebook group that I'm a part of that discusses shampoo bars: Syndet Shampoo Bars Making and info Sharing. They have a lot of good free info in their files.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 29, 2020)

@earlene That's a subscriber exclusive article. I can't see it.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 29, 2020)

I bought this about 2 weeks ago. I absolutely love it; threw out every bottle of shampoo I own.  Until I started coloring my hair I never needed conditioner and then after that I could never find a shampoo OR conditioner, cheap or salon,  that made my hair feel like it's normal self....until 100 Senses. My skin likes it too - so I was wondering about duplicating it.


----------



## earlene (Oct 29, 2020)

Arimara said:


> @earlene That's a subscriber exclusive article. I can't see it.


I was responding to Hammer in the post above mine who is a subscriber.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 29, 2020)

earlene said:


> I was responding to Hammer in the post above mine who is a subscriber.


Oh, my bad then. In any case, I'm glad you posted the link. I sometimes can never find my bookmark.


----------

